# Surf Fishing Around Myrtle Beach ?



## Trhenley (Oct 10, 2013)

Anyone catching anything in surf be down soon


----------



## 40inchreds (Jan 13, 2018)

There is a state park at like every beach if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Trhenley (Oct 10, 2013)

Myrtle Beach
Sorry Thought about that also lol


----------

